# gyeon silk drying towel questions



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Recently purchased both the large and small....so have washed the new towels today in microfibre wash...and have let them dry outside...now thwy are all dry..and thwy just don't feel soft at all....now thwy didn't feel soft when I opened them up...but thought maybe they just needed a wash...but after that are still the same...so I'm wondering should thwy feel like this as not to keen on drying my new car with these. ...also can you use either side to dry?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Mine is the same, never been soft as when new. Not sure what happened but it still does the job great. Nope, the rough side is from glass, soft side for paint. You will be amazed how good does it work on windows, glass cleaner is not needed at all.


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Cheers that's good to hear...I had not realised the two sides were for different things...so some good advice there thanks


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

FallenAngel said:


> Mine is the same, never been soft as when new. Not sure what happened but it still does the job great. Nope, the rough side is from glass, soft side for paint. You will be amazed how good does it work on windows, glass cleaner is not needed at all.


I wasn't aware it was used that way. I thought you just used the one side with the 'hooks' on. I didn't think you used the smooth side at all?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

FallenAngel said:


> Mine is the same, never been soft as when new. Not sure what happened but it still does the job great. Nope, the rough side is from glass, soft side for paint. You will be amazed how good does it work on windows, glass cleaner is not needed at all.


From the Polished Bliss website:

_Hands up, we were a little unsure about these towels when they first turned up for testing; they are unlike any other drying towels we have ever come across before, and their slightly odd-feeling tufted surface texture raised some concerns in our minds about their likely safety. However, after several months of testing we're happy to report that they are in fact nothing short of amazing._

And:

_GYEON Q2M SILK DRYERS feature an 80:20 (polyester polyamide) weave with a highly innovative structure comprising tightly twisted closed-loop tufts. This unique structure significantly increases the surface area of these towels and enables them to soak up enormous amounts of water, to the extent that they easily outperform even the greediest of waffle weave towels._


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Well..looks like it's still all up I'm the air then as which side is best


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

No. it's simple. "Plush" side with longer nap for paint, and flat rough side for the windows. Thats it.:detailer:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

daz4311 said:


> Well..looks like it's still all up I'm the air then as which side is best


Not really if the CYC video and PB website are anything to go by! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I've contacted Jeremy from Gyeon to if he can set the record straight. 

I will try the 'other side' on the windows though, nothing ventured, nothing gain as they say.


----------



## Gyeon Jeremy (Apr 2, 2013)

Guys, always and only use the plush side with long fibers to dry your cars paintwork! 
When it comes to paint, the towel is in fact a "one-sider". 
You can use the back side for glass, thats probably the best aplication for it.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd be interested to know a bit about the science behind the towel

I've always thought that the reason waffle weave towels cause marring is down to the fact they don't have any depth to the pile

So I've been always been after the plushest thickest towel to stop marring and absorb as much water as possible

What I want to know is how does the silk dryer work? And compare against a super thick one?


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

How do you folks care for their Gyeon Silkdryer??

The label on the bag says - 

wash at 30degrees / wring (?) / do not iron / do not tumble dry / do not bleach

I usually dry my cloths in the tumble drier, but seems you cant with these??

Thanks.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Regular wash in the washing machine on 30deg. C and dry it naturally. They WRING out in the spin cycle. You can tumble dry on low heat. Must not exceed 30 or max 40 deg C (same for every microfiber towel).


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't find them overly amazing tbh

They're average but no where near some of the leading microfibre brands atm and also very rough as others have said

They're also dire on cars with no protection so no use when drying after a decontamition or before sorting a car that's not been looked after


----------

